
Waffle House Index (2018) - tosh
https://www.npr.org/2018/09/13/647559570/what-is-the-waffle-house-index
======
sevensor
I once ate at a Waffle House in Tennesee that was temporarily without running
water. They were serving a limited menu, which is a Yellow on the Waffle House
index. Most places would have closed, but I was hungry and I'm glad they were
open. Not many alternatives.

------
intopieces
(2018)

